# transfer express new easy view pricing



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi I have been browsing through the new easy view designer. I designed a design from scratch and used a template and the pricing was the same, so does that mean the plus pricing is now the same price as the price of using premade templates?


----------



## easyprints (Jul 18, 2014)

Anything created in the designer using the Transfer Express fonts/art/layouts will have the same low price. The layouts are there as a tool to get you started, but you can choose to create from scratch too. Plus pricing is charged when you use artwork created from another source.


----------

